# Dogs & smokies



## baking fool (Nov 25, 2009)

Anyone got any ideas/secrets for kickass hot dogs & smokies?


----------



## letscook (Nov 25, 2009)

Our family purchases already made meatballs (lil ones ) and the cocktail wienies or the lil smokies. We always fit them by putting them in a crock pot and add a jar of chili sauce and a jar of Grape jelly  or you can use a can of cranberry (jellied) sauce.  We use 2 of each to get the xtra sauce.  Always a huge hit !!   

We have also use just plain bq' sauce but the above is always a hit


----------



## Selkie (Nov 25, 2009)

I know, this may sound very strange, but it's a southern thing that LOTS of people take to group functions:

In a crock pot:


2      packages      Cocktail wieners, "little smokies" and/or a combination of sliced hot dogs
1                    bottle (12 ounces) chili sauce
1 cup grape jelly
Simmer on low for 6-8 hours. GREAT STUFF, and unless you know in advance, no one can specifically point out the use of grape jelly. It just adds an undefinable sweetness. It has a BBQ sauce kind of quality, only better.


----------



## GB (Nov 25, 2009)

Selkie said:


> I know, this may sound very strange, but it's a southern thing that LOTS of people take to group functions:
> 
> In a crock pot:
> 
> ...



That is not a Southern thing. Everyone I know up here has always done that (except with meatballs). For some variety you can add some cranberries in as well.


----------



## Selkie (Nov 25, 2009)

I'm just repeating what a lot of people have told me, and I've never heard of it or seen it before in the northern mid-west (not that it might have migrated up there at some time.)

Besides, GB, what difference does it make?


----------



## GB (Nov 25, 2009)

It does not make any difference at all Selkie aside from me just pointing out that the same thing is done in many places. I didn't mean to offend you by pointing out that it is not just a Southern thing. I only meant to educate anyone reading so that they know that it is a Northern thing too, if they care to know.


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Nov 25, 2009)

Bourbon Hot Dogs
1C. bourbon
1C. ketchup
1C. brown sugar
1 medium onion-minced
3-4 lbs. all beef hot dogs
2 T. liquid smoke

Mix all the liquids and minced onion together in a sauce pan and heat at medium heat.
Cut hot dogs into 3rds and place in sauce pan with liquids. Allow to simmer for at least 30 minutes to an hour. The longer the better.

I actually do this one in my slow cooker and the flavor is even better.


----------



## Wyogal (Nov 25, 2009)

a northern thing, and a western thing, too. I've also done the jar of grape jelly and mustard (hot dog kind)


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 25, 2009)

With smokies I like to split them down the middle but not all the way.  I grill them and then turn them split side up on the grill and add some grated cheese (often a mixture) and let it melt.  We eat them in fresh buns with whatever toppings we want (I use none usually)  I have also minced onion in with the cheese.

For the record, I have never had hot dogs with grape jelly and might try some of these ideas.  Thanks.


----------



## chefkathleen (Nov 25, 2009)

Wyogal said:


> a northern thing, and a western thing, too. I've also done the jar of grape jelly and mustard (hot dog kind)


 
OMG! I didn't know this was so popular. My ex MIL, from Ohio, taught me to make these when I was 18. The same way, crock pot on low, meatballs, grape jelly, and chili sauce! Who knew?!


----------



## jabbur (Nov 26, 2009)

I've had the little smokies wrapped in a bit of bacon and broiled then dipped in BBQ sauce.  Very good.


----------



## appleyard14 (Nov 26, 2009)

there is a post kicking around somewhere with hundreds of pages of the best hot dog cooking techniques.
As for me wrapped in any kind of meat (bacon, pancetta, salami) grilled and served with bbq sauce


----------

